# Braai Etiquette



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

In South Africa, the tradition of the braai is big. Here's a little funny video of some braai etiquette.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Loved it! 

But you'd never have someone come near bratwurst or Italian sausages here with a fork- a definite no-no!


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

way good! I love the shuffle!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

That was funny. Interesting accents and words


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Quite funny, yet primitive cooking... =)


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

exactly how men like it.


----------



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

Interestingly enough, I'm the one who grills at my house. When it comes to the grill-offs that happen amongst our friends, I'm the only female that grills. Heck, I've asked for a Weber for Christmas in preparation for next year's grilling season. Men's activity my brassiere. My boyfriend burns everything he tries to grill.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry to say it...but as an  Official Man Card holder, I am hereby revoking your boyfriend's man card due to his inability to grill properly.

Let me know when he has corrected this problem and then done something manly enough to right said wrong.


----------

